# Denia to Oliva (N332)



## EdwinV

I was taking the "scenic" route back from Denia to Valencia. On the side of the road in random places were some scantily clad women, made the journey even more scenic! Are these women what I think they are or placed to try and attract people to buy oranges??!


----------



## Seb*

EdwinV said:


> I was taking the "scenic" route back from Denia to Valencia. On the side of the road in random places were some scantily clad women, made the journey even more scenic! Are these women what I think they are or placed to try and attract people to buy oranges??!


hmmm oranges


----------



## DunWorkin

No, they are not selling oranges . Your first assumption is correct.

We live just off the N332 further south and there are lots of them around here. 

Although it is illegal the police seem to take no notice.


----------



## gus-lopez

That's why it's called the 'scenic' route ! :rofl:


----------



## Alcalaina

Prostitution isn´t illegal in Spain, but pimping is.

Some local authorities have byelaws stating that they can´t operate within 200 metres of people´s homes,


----------



## djfwells

Yes, they are what you think they are.
I live about 15 MIns Inland from that particluar stretch of road and it gets pretty grim late on a Friday night. If you stop at any red traffic lights or for any other reason they are practically climbing into your car.
It was on the news the other day that there are an estimate 700'000 sex workers in Spain (how do they work that out I wonder ?)


----------



## xicoalc

djfwells said:


> Yes, they are what you think they are.
> I live about 15 MIns Inland from that particluar stretch of road and it gets pretty grim late on a Friday night. If you stop at any red traffic lights or for any other reason they are practically climbing into your car.
> It was on the news the other day that there are an estimate 700'000 sex workers in Spain (how do they work that out I wonder ?)


100,000 miles of roads... 7 every mile!


----------



## Stravinsky

They've always worked that road. It seems they come from the two nightclubs down towards El Verger.

Always causes some surprised looks when people come over to stay


----------



## djfwells

I WAS going to mention that myself Strav, but didn't want to attract the barrage of whitty assumptions that would probably follow ...


----------



## thrax

Presumably and sadly, with the current economic situation and unemployment rates, the number of sex workiers seems likely to rise. I remember seeing a huge number of 'working girls' in Sicily. There were three of us on ho9liday, two guys in the front of the car and the wife hiding in the back. We were approached by quite a number of the ladies but upon spotting the rather attractive girl in the back they melted into the countryside. I said rather attractive becasue the OH sometimes reads these posts and I need to keep a roof over my head.


----------



## jules 123

Stravinsky said:


> They've always worked that road. It seems they come from the two nightclubs down towards El Verger.
> 
> Always causes some surprised looks when people come over to stay


My youngest son (now 15) and whichever friend he happens to bring along to our Denia apartment, usually enjoy the scenic route. Bit of an eye opener for lads that age.


----------



## xabiaxica

jules 123 said:


> My youngest son (now 15) and whichever friend he happens to bring along to our Denia apartment, usually enjoy the scenic route. Bit of an eye opener for lads that age.


& for 85 year old dads!!

mine cleans his specs if he knows we are going along there


----------



## jules 123

xabiachica said:


> & for 85 year old dads!!
> 
> mine cleans his specs if he knows we are going along there


Bit of a worry as, in his own words, he's "an upside down sort of man".


----------



## xabiaxica

jules 123 said:


> Bit of a worry as, in his own words, he's "an upside down sort of man".


:clap2:

omg so where does that mean you think he puts his specs???










maybe best if you don't answer that


----------

